# More Sata power cables?



## outermon (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm configuring a machine for my friend, and I have it down perfectly, except one thing. Finding a power supply. He's in college, so money is tight, but he needs a nice big server to store all his multimedia junk (for college). After using a trusted PSU calculator, the required wattage was determined to be around 300W. This is actually an overcalculation, since I chose a known 65W AMD processor, since the 45W I chose wasn't on the calculator's list. 

Then, with very little effort, thanks to Newegg's power search, I found what seemed to be the best PSU for the application. The Antec Earthwatts 380W. Sure the wattage is a big overkill, but its nice to have some legroom.

Theres only one problem. This thing only has two SATA power connectors. I need six! Every dollar counts to my friend; he's not even sure if he can afford the 6HDD setup, and might make it 4 and upgrade to 6 later, because money is so tight. He can't afford to blow an extra $100 on an extremely overkill PSU just because it has the right amount of SATA cables.

So I was wondering. Is there any way I can get more SATA power out of this thing? Maybe a peripheral to SATA converter? This thing has six peripheral power plugs... whatever they're for (I'm thinking fans).


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812105409


----------



## outermon (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## TheShadowFl (Feb 12, 2008)

STOP! Hold it! FREEEZE!

With so many drives and who knows what else he's going to want, a 380w psu will be woefully insufficient.

I use an Antec Earthwatts 680 in my own system and it's sufficient but not serious overkill.

The wattage that's marked on the PSU label is the Maximum Peak Power that the supply can produce, to start the fans and drives and charge the motherboard filter capacitors. The all day running wattage can be 30% less, or even worse.

Forget the 380 and go for at least the 680, or more. 
I got mine for just $79 at Smart Guys Computers in Orlando, FL.

I can't see any reason why anyone would need six hard drives. Just the heat generated alone would be a huge problem.:4-thatsba

As for getting more SATA power connectors, it's very easy if you use Molex to SATA adaptors. Many retail boxed HD's come with the adaptor in the box. You can even buy adaptors with one molex connector and two SATA power connectors. It's actually a "Y" connector. I have several that I've picked up at computer shows.

I'd say it's time to back up and rethink what's going into that system.

Good Luck,
Shadow


----------



## outermon (Jan 28, 2008)

I already know what else he's going to want, and its just the externals. He wants to use this computer like one giant RAID 10 external HDD. And it's not going to be left on 24/7. The Antec Earthwatts are considered one of the best series of PSUs, and have an 80% efficiency rate. I can't see the efficiency dropping that drastically. Also, in addition to some HDD cooling devices, the case will have two 120mm fans in the front blowing on the HDDs and two 120mm fans in the back for exhaust. I think thats pretty sufficient HDD cooling.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

outermon said:


> I already know what else he's going to want, and its just the externals. He wants to use this computer like one giant RAID 10 external HDD. And it's not going to be left on 24/7. The Antec Earthwatts are considered one of the best series of PSUs, and have an 80% efficiency rate. I can't see the efficiency dropping that drastically. Also, in addition to some HDD cooling devices, the case will have two 120mm fans in the front blowing on the HDDs and two 120mm fans in the back for exhaust. I think thats pretty sufficient HDD cooling.


I agree with shadow. You are/will be grossly underpowering that system with that PSU. the 80% efficiency is transferring AC power to DC, not DC performance. All it means is it's rated for 380 watts, but all it'll supply is MAYBE 300 watts at best, while pulling over 420 watts from your wall outlet. 

for general addition, each HDD draws about 1.5 amps under max read/write (liek in RAID) and each fan pulls about 1 amp. then add 30% to that. So that's about 12 amps (144 watts) your going on there, and the mobo pulls 110 watts (45 CPU/65 system/northbridge/southbridge/ram/audio/video/USB). There's 200 watts. Allow for a 5 year capacitor aging (60% efficient) is 300 watts. Then, he may want a PCI sound card. The SPU (sound processor) may pull an easy 20 watts. 2 more fans is 24 watts. That's 250 base watts, 350 needed. So you're looking in the 450 and up bracket. 380 will cut it, but it'll die after about 3 years. A PSU looses about 8-10 % of efficiency per age year (used or not- capacitors lose storage capacity and regulators lose power handling).


----------

